# Forum search



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Ok, I'm obviously having some sort of brain fart becasue I can usually figure these things out but for some reason I can't this time.

How do you use the search function for advanced searches. Such as posts with a an exact phrase or posts with two or more words?

Thank you


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Click on Search this Forum, then Advanced Search.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

One additional note: Default behavior in Advanced Search is to ignore thread titles and only search the thread posts. If you want to search for a title, make sure you select "Search Titles" on the Advanced Search page.


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

Search Preferences: My search preferences do not seem to be remembered even though I clicked on "Save Search Preferences". One example is that I selected all the Directv forums as the forums to search in, but the next time I come back, *All* Forums are selected
Searhing on a phrase: I saw above where someone was told to click on "Advanced Search" in order to search on a phrase. I have looked on the Advanced Search screen but I can't find the option to search on a phrase.


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

Bump. I thought that my previous question might have gotten lost with all the activity surrounding the new HD stations.


----------

